# Forum > FPS > Fortnite > Fortnite Guides > [Tutorial] 20 Things BANNED in Fortnite

## StreamFunnyTV

Greetings!
In this topic you will learn what you can get for :ban: in Fortnite.

Disclaimer.

This theme was created exclusively for entertainment purposes.
Only you are responsible for the account, and what you will do.


Types of locks:
Warning
Temporary ban
Ban by IP
Ban on hardware.


And so, let's start.

The first thing you can get banned for is using skin changer or replacing files, thanks to which you can change the texture of the skin / emotions /picks.

Everything that you change is visible in the game only to you.
But all players can see in the lobby.

How long can you get banned?
1. Warning - 1 week of blocking your account.
After you get your account blocked for 1 week, you will not be able to play any modes.
But you can play from another account. (tested on personal experience)

2. Warning - permanent ban.
A permanent ban will completely block your access to the Fortnite game.
Even if you try to log into the game from another account, the accounts will be blocked.
And of course you won't be able to play PvE.


The second thing you can get banned for is using bugs.

Naturally, as we know, bugs occur due to the error of the developers themselves.
But strangely enough, there is a small chance that you can get a temporary ban starting from a few hours for reports from opponents.


The third thing you can get banned for is using third-party software.

For using cheats, you have a 99.9% chance of getting a permanent ban.
You probably won't be able to appeal the blocking, so you will be blocked by hardware.

Of course, there is an iron bypass, but it does not always help.



Something for which you can get a temporary ban, but with a small chance.

And the first thing you can get a temporary ban for with a very small chance is for AFK.

It's quite controversial here, because there are almost no cases that were blocked for AFK.
Because in 100% of the case, you were simply thrown into the lobby and gave an error.

But if you suddenly get banned, then your ban can be from several hours to 1 week.

The second thing you can get a temporary ban for with a very small chance is for TEAMING.​


It all depends on the opponents themselves and on you.

If you specifically team up with your opponents and help each other and your opponents spoil you, then with a small probability you can get a temporary ban starting from 1 day to 1 month.

*Details are here:*
ShrinkMe.io

----------

